# i d crankset



## kccomet (Feb 5, 2022)

can anyone identify this. thought the crank arms and bottom bracket were unusual shaped, but maybe I'm just used to round. the arms are fluted. it might not even be for a lightweight...thanks for any info


----------



## juvela (Feb 5, 2022)

-----

CCM did chainsets with triangular spindle ends

wonder if it might be one of their models

have no hard information; just an avenue you may wish to explore...

---

the idea of employing a pinchbolt to affix the crank arm to the spindle is something employed by Thun and by Thompson-Simplex

-----


----------



## kccomet (Feb 6, 2022)

well if juvela, didn't immediately I'd it I'm prob out of luck. it just seemed unusual to me with the triangle spindle. I don't think it's ccm, but what do I know


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2022)

-----

did it come to you loose or on a cycle?

if on a cycle, a cycle of what sort?

did it come with bottom bracket cups; if so what thread?

does spindle centre carry any marking?

is pedal thread 14mm or is it 9/16"

are pinchbolt dimensions fractional or are the metric?

is ring with one flat visible on backside of drive side a lockring or is it a bearing cone?

---

to explore the possibility of a CCM origin you could visit the vintage CCM forum -





__





						Vintage CCM | Forums
					






					vintageccm.com
				





-----


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 6, 2022)

Far from anything CCM


----------



## kccomet (Feb 6, 2022)

it came loose, no bike, 9 16, no cups, no markings, bearing cone


----------

